# Maine coon cross Bengal



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Hi, just wondered if anyone can give me information about the temperament of a maine coon/Bengal cross please?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello, I'm certainly no expert but I should imagine its pot luck, the kitten will inherit traits from the parents but there is no predicting which particular traits they will be. I think the only thing you can do it to read up on both breed profiles .

If this for a kitten you are thinking of buying?


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

It'll be spotty and fluffy!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

The second cat in this link is a Maine Coon x Bengal.

Maine Coon/Bengal playing - YouTube


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> It'll be spotty and fluffy!


Lol - not necessarily - it will likely be short haired. DOn't think Bengal have much in the line of Long haired and as you need a long haired gene from each parent it's going to be shorthaired. I would imagine most bengals have two tabby genes so all the kittens will be tabby. Probably brown tabby. WOn't necessarily look any different to a big tabby moggy.

Temperament wise - could be an absolute fire wired cat. Bouncing off the walls all day long. Or could be a right softie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Big and a complete nightmare?


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. I would ideally love a Maine Coon but they are very expensive, so was looking at the crosses as an option.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If you want a look of a Main Coon - then you need a long haired cross. But be aware you get what you pay for. And don't take a kitten younger than 9- 10 weeks old anything earlier and you could be setting your self up for trouble. If you want ads vetted post the link on here and we shall look.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you looking for a kitten as i know mccc (mainecoon cat club) has a rescue page on their website for adult mc's, also i know of 2 rescue's that currently have mc (or possibly mc crosses) adults looking for homes.
Are you looking for any particular colour?


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Hey Catcoonz, it's me the lady you messaged the other day and how I wanted a kitten as my son really wants a baby one. Also I thought kitten would integrate easier with my current cat and dog possibly.

Thank you though and ideally I would love to rescue as so many need homes. Do you have pics of the rescue ones by any chance as I could always show them to my son and get his thoughts and see if there is any room for negotiation:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

spid said:


> If you want a look of a Main Coon - then you need a long haired cross. But be aware you get what you pay for. And don't take a kitten younger than 9- 10 weeks old anything earlier and you could be setting your self up for trouble. If you want ads vetted post the link on here and we shall look.


Thank you Spid!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Setter, yes i remember now but ive deleted my pm's so cant view the messages, remind me how old your son is... 
Also look on the rescue section C.A.R has a red mc cross think her link is on the forum.
Sadly i dont think i have any suitable with dogs, they may adjust in time but then if it didnt work out it would only stress the cat again by coming back into rescue. if i hear of any kittens in rescue i will post.


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Thank you Catcoonz, my son is 8 yrs old. I will look on the site as you said too.


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Hi Setter, yes i remember now but ive deleted my pm's so cant view the messages, remind me how old your son is...
> Also look on the rescue section C.A.R has a red mc cross think her link is on the forum.
> Sadly i dont think i have any suitable with dogs, they may adjust in time but then if it didnt work out it would only stress the cat again by coming back into rescue. if i hear of any kittens in rescue i will post.


Had a look at the one on C.A.R site and he is a beauty but says can be a bit timid, so don't think a happy go lucky Irish Setter would be the best thing to live with:biggrin5: I think that's why a kitten may be more suitable for our household as though my Irish is well trained and a big cuddle monster, he may be too much for some cats! :001_smile:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please do post any links if you like and yes i think a kitten would be better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Try and avoid a cross breed kitten from a random advert or seller on the internet as you are unlikely to be able to be sure they've had the upbringing needed to ensure they have as healthy a life as possible


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd be very concerned about the HCM genetic minefield on combining those breeds.


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> I'd be very concerned about the HCM genetic minefield on combining those breeds.


Actually that is a good point. I am a 2nd year Animal Behaviour and welfare student and currently been revising for a vet science module exam I have this Monday. Now I have come across heart diseases and HCM in felines, ESP Maine coons. I don't know about Bengals and am certainly no cat expert but a consideration to look into. I have decided also not to hot this cat as I don't know enough about either breed and want to find out more. Also I think my heart really wants a Maine Coon


----------



## Marta Natalie (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi, I have a Maine Coon/Bengal cat which is 3/4 Maine Coon and 1/4 Bengal. His mum was half Bengal half Maine Coon lady (short hair) and his dad was registered Maine Coon. As a result his mum had both short haired and long haired kittens. My Rys very much resembles his father. He is very big, long hair, beautiful coat. After his mum he inherited different coat patterns as on the sides he has both stripes and spots (this is though not well visible as his coat is very long). I think that he can easily be mistaken with a Maine Coon and on my street kids call him “wild cat” because of his size and rugged looks. Personality wise he is extremely playful and requires a lot attention. Maine Coon are called gentle giants. Well, I think he must taken a lot of the “wild” gene from his half Bengal mum cause he is anything but gentle. I would not recommend this type of cross for people who have no experience with cats or for families with small kids. My Rys loves hunting and requires A LOT attention which means even though he is a cat that goes on daily walks outside still I have to play a lot with him indoors. This cat never stops. He can be bit rough occasionally when playing and he has strong independent personality which really would not make him best companion for families with small kids. He is extremely vocal cat (talks back), very curious and super intelligent. Opening doors, cupboards, well pretty much anything he wants is not a problem. He loves attention and is very sociable in way that will not leave your site when at home, will demand play time, and does not understand personal space. This cat loves fetching, is not afraid of water, loves climbing. He makes a really interesting companion as there is a lot he will surprise you with due to high intelligence.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

More promotion of crosses that line the pockets of bybs :Banghead


----------

